# What do you feed yours?



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

I like to feed mainly rabbit but also pigeon squirrel and corvid. I don't personaly like the dried food for ferrets.

What do the rest of you feed?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed mind a handful of dry (alpha ferret feast) every day, but their main food is meat in some form of other, I dont have access to your types of critter though , so it's generally chicken wings, mince (all sorts of types), beef chunks, chicken necks, chicks, sprats, chicken feet, liver, kidney and anything else I can get hold of that's a bit unusual for them. They also occasionally get tinned tuna and even cat food, just to give them something different.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I feed mind a handful of dry (alpha ferret feast) every day, but their main food is meat in some form of other, I dont have access to your types of critter though , so it's generally chicken wings, mince (all sorts of types), beef chunks, chicken necks, chicks, sprats, chicken feet, liver, kidney and anything else I can get hold of that's a bit unusual for them. They also occasionally get tinned tuna and even cat food, just to give them something different.


Hello I suppose Im lucky I ferret and shoot so Ive got access to a lot of free meat for my ferrets. There does usualy come a point in the summer when Ive emptied my freezers and I have to buy a few chicken wings etc but what I shoot or catch Id say makes up about 95% of their diet.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rico said:


> Hello I suppose Im lucky I ferret and shoot so Ive got access to a lot of free meat for my ferrets. There does usualy come a point in the summer when Ive emptied my freezers and I have to buy a few chicken wings etc but what I shoot or catch Id say makes up about 95% of their diet.


Mine are all pets, if I had to rely on feeding them their catches they would be eating mostly cat toys :lol:. 
Do your ferrets eat an entire animal/bird in a night or does it take them a few days, I've always imagined it to be a pretty messy affair too, is it that bad?


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine are all pets, if I had to rely on feeding them their catches they would be eating mostly cat toys :lol:.
> Do your ferrets eat an entire animal/bird in a night or does it take them a few days, I've always imagined it to be a pretty messy affair too, is it that bad?


I only have 4 at the moment and they will eat a big wood pigeon in one night easily or half a rabbit. In the winter Ill put a whole rabbit in and let them eat it over a couple of days but now its warming up I cut them in half. Its not to messy because the fur or feather are still on.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rico said:


> I only have 4 at the moment and they will eat a big wood pigeon in one night easily or half a rabbit. In the winter Ill put a whole rabbit in and let them eat it over a couple of days but now its warming up I cut them in half. Its not to messy because the fur or feather are still on.


I did give my sandys a quail once, but they totally ignored it, having said that they were still pretty young and in a new home. They demolish the chicks when they get them, obviously it wouldn't be healthy to feed them chicks too often, but I do think they might like the occasional whole beastie to eat. Do you have to give yours supplements like taurine or anything, the added supplements are the main reason I give a little bit of dry too, but then mine don't have the whole animal.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I did give my sandys a quail once, but they totally ignored it, having said that they were still pretty young and in a new home. They demolish the chicks when they get them, obviously it wouldn't be healthy to feed them chicks too often, but I do think they might like the occasional whole beastie to eat. Do you have to give yours supplements like taurine or anything, the added supplements are the main reason I give a little bit of dry too, but then mine don't have the whole animal.


No I don't bother with supplements because theyre eating whole animals I think its about as balanced as it can get. If its good enough for wild polecats and stoats its good enough for ferrets imo.


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine get feed alpha feast ferret food never really tried them on raw diet


----------



## Sheli88 (Apr 16, 2014)

I feed dr john merlin ferret food.


----------



## Snowplum (Oct 25, 2013)

Jarvis currently gets JWB and merlin. I have tried to get him onto raw but he seems to think he should put any raw meat i give him into his litter tray. Thats if he will even put it in his mouth. Although he does love boiled meat so he gets various cooked meats. Depending on what we are having for tea we usually make him a bit of plain.


----------

